# 1937 south bend 9 catalog number question



## pete1972 (Oct 28, 2014)

hi guys. been researching my 1937 south bend and am a bit lost on the catalog number. on the change gear plate it says 907y. i've done a ton of looking and have yet to find it. also i have a bunch of gears and want to know what makes up a full set. any help would be great. here is a pic of it


----------



## pete1972 (Nov 1, 2014)

well after more research it seem to be what is called an "R" series lathe.  this predates before south bend came out with A-B-C models. this seems to be a fairly rare model as i have seen no others like it. i also believe this is what is considered to be a ''heavy'' 9  or ''wide body'' as the ways are spaced @ 6 5/16 center to center like the south bend 10's. hope this info helps someone else out.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 1, 2014)

Pete,

Maybe this will help...

Here are a few pages I scanned out of SB Lathes catalog #97 printed in January of 1938.  The first page deals directly with your lathe and the related models:




and then there are the pages #11 and #56 which are referenced for "more information:







The "Threads and Speeds" chart should give you the list of gears you should have.  Hope you find this helpful.

-Ron


----------



## pete1972 (Nov 1, 2014)

thanks ron, very useful info for myself and sure others. pete


----------

